# Guys! Awesome new wii game coming out...



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

LOOKS AWESOME!!!


----------



## Link (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL.
Did you make that?
It looks hilarious, wishing it was real..


----------



## Lewis (Nov 29, 2008)

Thats amazing im getting that for definate   

So what do you do in the game?  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Summary:

In this exciting new game for Wii, you are the infamous, Peanut Butter Jelly Time Banana. The land of Peanut Butter Jelly has been split into pieces by the Evil Steak. You're goal is to reunite the three land pieces, Peanut, Butter, and Jelly, and defeat the evil steak, and save your loved one. You won't want to pass this game up! 

When confronted with an enemy, you have the chance to either, do a sing-off, a fight, or a yelling war. Blast through thousands of challenging puzzles and levels as you play the best game of the new year.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Anyone want it? It comes out January 10th, 2009.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

SO glad i sold my Wii.


----------



## Nate (Nov 29, 2008)

obvious usage of paint is obvious.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> obvious usage of paint is obvious.


no paint... I only have photoshop. But this game is awesome. I got to beta test it!


----------



## Link (Nov 29, 2008)

This is real. Confirmed.

EPIC.


----------



## Nate (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.


----------



## Link (Nov 29, 2008)

Nate said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Photoshop/1


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

No idea what the heck that link was for...


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No idea what the heck that ]use some common sense then. I'm sure the other guys up there ^^^^  , Nate and Link get it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

1, I don't need to learn how to use photoshop
2, it was just a joke
3, they know it was just a joke
4, stop being such a jerk


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

OM*G! bacon! i want that! xD That's my fricken song! ^__^ lolz

How much do you want for it? xD


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> 1, I don't need to learn how to use photoshop
> 2, it was just a joke
> 3, they know it was just a joke
> 4, stop being such a jerk


whatever, the "wow" and "indeed" i don't think were jokes. anyway I'm probably going to stop coming here since its an  animal crossing forum. I'm probably going to stop all forum visits unless i have a question about my shiny new Xbox, i'll go to the Xbox forums that are smart enough not to tell everyone to go make their own forums and suddenly shut down. *coughnsidercough*


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

^^Wow. And why are you telling us you're leaving? Don't say it just do it, dude. (abandoning us like that...lolz...xD)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> OM*G! bacon! i want that! xD That's my fricken song! ^__^ lolz
> 
> How much do you want for it? xD


you want me to sell you the rights to that picture?


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

lol xD I'm broke.....how about 1 cent? xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ^^Wow. And why are you telling us you're leaving? Don't say it just do it, dude. (abandoning us like that...lolz...xD)


He thinks he's high and mighty cause he got an xbox. And David, when I said take a joke, I was talking about the game, not what they said. You're such a jerk.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Hmm...yeah obviously. Dude, he was just joking around, people like you (David) are the reason why things aren't funny anymore. Sheesh.....stop being such a jerk, he dosen't need lessons, you need lessons on how to stop being such a ninny.....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

XD That was great coffeebean.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Obviously he's still trying to make a comeback, since he's been on this thread after he said he was gonna leave.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 29, 2008)

Guys...take it easy.

If him saying he's leaving the forum makes you flip out and call him a "ninny" or "such a jerk"...

Well, I dunno'. Did one of you know David in real life or something...? Cuz' then It would make sense...

Either way, though... just chill out.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

I do. He's been like this for a while now.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I do. He's been like this for a while now.


umm no you don't i've never met you in rl.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

oh im sorry then. So, meeting you face to face is real life. OH. I thought that this was real life. That proves my conspiricy theory, that this is all just a game. And the fact that we have each other's phone numbers, pictures, etc. Nah, it's just a game...


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Obviously he's still trying to make a comeback, since he's been on this thread after he said he was gonna leave.


yeah sure


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> oh im sorry then. So, meeting you face to face is real life. OH. I thought that this was real life. That proves my conspiricy theory, that this is all just a game. And the fact that we have each other's phone numbers, pictures, etc. Nah, it's just a game...


Phone Numbr= Friend Codes


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> oh im sorry then. So, meeting you face to face is real life. OH. I thought that this was real life. That proves my conspiricy theory, that this is all just a game. And the fact that we have each other's phone numbers, pictures, etc. Nah, it's just a game...


i havent sent you a pic in a long time, and i might change my number.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mature


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You texted me yesterday... -_- You wouldn't have changed it over night.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funny actually.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Started as a joke, ends as a fight...

Dude, there was some bacon in my kitchen, but I didn't grab it cause it smelled like shampoo....xD


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never said  did. i said i might.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

ew... soapy bacon. Meh, it's bacon, i'd eat it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ew... soapy bacon. Meh, it's bacon, i'd eat it.


Bacccooonnnn....*drool and eats some* *moans while i eat it*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Anywho, ignoring these past pages....

It took me about a month to find all of those pictures to put on there. It was very hard trying to get all of that to work... D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

xD
My mom said it's just the grease, but it's white.....it smells weird.....=P


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

woah megamann are you eating bacon or are you......? xD


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xD
> My mom said it's just the grease, but it's white.....it smells weird.....=P


dont eat bacon a lot it will clog up your arteries and you'll have major health problems when you're older.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not if you eat fruit and have exersise on the side


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

=) My dad has a friend who's studying medicine and he said that splenda can clog up your arteries and can give you chances of brain tumors......D: Woah, suddenly this is a food topic....xD


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, once in awhile is ok, but not if you have like every morning, you'll get fat and wont live very long and have major health issues.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not if your like me, 
I eat chips, bacon, hamburgers, chicken, beef, candy, anyhting else greasy and yummy and im so skinny its unhealthy i can eat what i want and not have problems, but yeah ppl with a low matabelism should lay off the fatning foods XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

ha! I'm like neither of you guys. I can't possibly eat that much, I'll blow up! Seriously, greasy foods are not me, and I have a very small appetite.....crap losing a lot of weight really affects how much you can eat xD :O


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

it's called an athelete's matabalism. Something I wish I had...


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha lol bacon boy. I have a slow metabolism.....but if I'm dieting I lose weight super fast! And I barely eat these days. I'm starting to get unhealthy....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> SO glad i sold my Wii.


why did u sell your wii now you can't play AC


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not much different from the others so it doest bother me, and im not really interested in those type of cartoony games anymore. i've changed so much over the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

yea you have... not for the better...


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> yea you have... not for the better...


for everyone else and myself its for the better.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

.......
Hmph. Well then.


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean for my real real life friends.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

oh yea... cause they're so mature also, prank calling me every week...


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> oh yea... cause they're so mature also, prank calling me every week...


stop saying that they don't even have your number. lol


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peer pressure >.>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

x.x oh noez......you guys really can't get along.....x.x


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, none whatsoever. I made every decision for myself


----------



## David401 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then say did


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

nope, not anymore. He's mister maturity cause of his xbox, and I'm mister puberty cause I still haven't migrated to a xbox from a wii.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

David401 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i cant stop you from being who you want to be but leaving Nintendo for Mircosoft is gonna end up bad cuz all the gaming systems are working together in a conspiracy
1. Make the Atari and see how it goes
2. Make the NES
3. Make the Sega Genesis to rival the NES and make more money
6. Make bad Wii games while Microsoft makes good games
7. Nintendo and Microsoft swithc out and Microsoft makes bad games
ITS ALL A CONSPIRACY MANNNN


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

He......just did. :O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nintendo, Microsoft, Sony, Sega, Capcon, other companies= the same company!!! DUN DUN DUN!


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

Ugh, guys.  Since when is someone's platform of choice indicative of peer pressure?  I, for one, couldn't care less if a game was made by Nintendo, Microsoft, or Sony... if it's good, that's all that matters.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Nintendo, Microsoft, Sony, Sega, Capcon, other companies= the same company!!! DUN DUN DUN!


Well that makes sense of course.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ugh, guys.  Since when is someone's platform of choice indicative of peer pressure?  I, for one, couldn't care less if a game was made by Nintendo, Microsoft, or Sony... if it's good, that's all that matters.


anything made by Nintendo is good ^_^


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Well not everything. You can't really say that. There could be good games, there could be bad....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

there are SOME bad games by Ninty...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Well not everything. You can't really say that. There could be good games, there could be bad....


im not saying every Nintendo game is AMAZING AWESOME EPIC but they still make good moderate games


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> there are SOME bad games by Ninty...


list plz? every Nintendo game ive played wasnt bad


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donkey Kong Barrel Blast
Mario Party 8
Pok


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. Every Nintendo game you've played isin't bad, still dosen't mean there are others out there that suck. Then again, that also depends on your opinion on that Nintendo game.....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly in MY opinion ther isnt a bad nintendo game out there, i never said everybody elses opinion XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

^^lol Bacon.

Dude, but you haven't played every single Nintendo game out there.....I'm sure. I could be wrong though.....=/


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

okay... lets regroup... this was about a peanut butter jelly time game that I made up... and now it's a conversation about Nintendo's games... huh


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ^^lol Bacon.
> 
> Dude, but you haven't played every single Nintendo game out there.....I'm sure. I could be wrong though.....=/


i have played every NES, SNES, N64, and Gameboy game but thats just because i have emulator for those systems


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Humph. Yah Bacon...lolz. This got wayyyyy off topic.

So how much Bacon? xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> okay... lets regroup... this was about a peanut butter jelly time game that I made up... and now it's a conversation about Nintendo's games... huh


way at way at way at way at now they go they go they go they go peanut butter jellyyy peanut butter jelllyyy a peanut butter jelly a peanut butter jelly peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't played Virtual Boy, or the CD-i... you certainly have yet to play every single Nintendo game.

Also, this thread is becoming a huge spam hole.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

don't say that about pbj time the video game!

*goes into corner and cries*


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Dudette. Ultrabyte, I think your siggy is stretching the forum. x.x


LOL megamann wow.  xDxDxD

aww bacon boy don't cry! D= 

......


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Dude. Ultrabyte, I think your siggy is stretching the forum. x.x


Better? <_<

Also, I'm a chick.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

*cries even more* Ultra hurt my feelings...


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *cries even more* Ultra hurt my feelings...


When in the heck did I do that..?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nto every single game but Nintendo had nothing to do with CD-i they just gave them rights to make those crappy games that made way for millions of youtube poop


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you. And I edited. better?


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that only Nintendo games are on the system, I think it's safe to say that it is Nintendo's system.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nate: your a girl? thats hot ;o
XDDDDD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Ultra: when you called my thread a spam hole...


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ultra: when you called my thread a spam hole...


It is. Do you see any good conversation coming out of this? I don't.

@megaman: He knows I'm a girl. He respects that.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


argh! He quoted Nate! Don't ever do that!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now it's like, no that was better than this...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


couldnt resist, the things Nate says are epic


----------



## Kyle (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

ROTFL. What's with you and Nate, bacon?
Nate's a guy? 

(I couldn't stop laughing when I saw your names together at the bottom of the forum....xD)


----------



## Erica (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

Umm, Ultra, the CD-i was called _Philips_ CD-i for a reason...

And yes, Pokemon Snap.  The game sucks.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Umm, Ultra, the CD-i was called _Philips_ CD-i for a reason...


Still, like I said, it only had Nintendo games. It's commonly attributed to Nintendo. I'd say it's pretty much a Nintendo system.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.consolepassion.co.uk/philips-cdi-games.htm

...Yeah... 99% of the console's games weren't by Nintendo.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ROTFL. What's with you and Nate, bacon?
> Nate's a guy?
> 
> (I couldn't stop laughing when I saw your names together at the bottom of the forum....xD)


yes he is, and he's just....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Nintendo was going to try and use Phylips to se CDs but they later dropped the idea and phillips still had the rights to theyre characters


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Still. Nintendo's attributed to the CD-i.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww i see whats going on with you and Nate thats cute  ^_^


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not true either... Nintendo just allowed Philips to use their characters for a few games... Philips just had to pay royalties.


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Still. Nintendo's attributed to the CD-i.


In no way, shape, or form are they attributed to the CD-i.  Just because we always hear about Zelda CD-i and Mario CD-i doesn't mean the console or its games are attributed to Nintendo...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew ew *shoots toe*


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, so maybe you are right. At least I'm admitting it.

He still threw the Virtual Boy topic right out the window.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's so cute. Wait a minute....?! xD


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that is true.  The Virtual Boy pretty much sucked. :X


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o-o;;; i was just kidding no need to go around shooting toes


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it was fake... thankfully... and megamannt, I made that sig and I can take it out just as easily!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: dun do that


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

MUAHAHAHA. xD 
Nah I was thinkig more like 'Crap! Bacon's cheating on meh!' lol jk xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> MUAHAHAHA. xD
> Nah I was thinkig more like 'Crap! Bacon's cheating on meh!' lol jk xD


wait....what?


----------



## Kyle (Nov 29, 2008)

Pokemon Snap was awesome. i don't know what you're talking about Bul.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O I didn't even know I was going out with coffeebean...


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

hahaha it's a joke from the game room. xD
crap im laughing so hard here my mom's like....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

wait coffeebean what gender are you?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Pokemon Snap was awesome. i don't know what you're talking about Bul.


It was a waste of $70.  All you do is take pictures of Pokemon on a linear path... what's so fun about that?  It got boring after the 4th world.  Not to mention, the ending was anti-climatic.  Woohoo, we're taking pictures of Mew...


----------



## Cool J (Nov 29, 2008)

how you start a new topic


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

...And so it begins.  Oddly enough, I still don't regret giving up my mod powers... haha.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> wait coffeebean what gender are you?


Muahahahah.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hahaha it's a joke from the game room. xD
> crap im laughing so hard here my mom's like....


aw... I MEAN...


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, when was the game 70 bucks?


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N64 games were $70 new back in the day... : (


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz for some reason i think everyobody on the internet is a Guy unless they have a Girl as theyre avi or have a Girl Username


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus, I don't remember that at all... then again, I didn't buy the games myself...


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they were pretty frickin' expensive... and we're complaining about $60 PS3/360 games, haha. 

Edit - I also distinctly remember N64 wrestling games being $80+


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

WELL. I did sign the people's agreement for not so strict cunstructionism by my real name. Go check it out, and you'll figure out my gender. =D


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smilefrown: Nintendo 64....i wish somone didnt steal mine... :'(  T_T  :'(


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowwwww. I had no idea. D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coffeebean is a girl... duh


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ok that makes sense =D


----------



## Kyle (Nov 29, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet there were secrets you had to find to figure out how to open new paths. When you're on the forest world and there is a Slowpoke, how could it be obvious you had to lure him down the river to be bit by a Shellder to evolve into a Slowbro to complete you're album? There was more to it than "Take pictures of Pokemon, everybody LOOOVES Pokemon right?".

Besdies, Hey You Pikachu! wasn't on your list. -shudder- That scares me a little.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ssshhhhh!!!! xD


----------



## Bulerias (Nov 29, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, I forgot about Hey You Pikachu!  God, that was a terrible game...

Yeah, yeah, I remember the secret paths... but it still amounted to pretty much the same.  You take pictures of Pokemon...  I dunno.  I can see why some would like the game, but it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 29, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh lawl. I remember Hey You Pikachu. I called him Idiot for his name, and I would make him throw tissues around the room. And one time, he destroyed a marble I collected, and I got really mad.

Fun times.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean: but honey... XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nate: your a girl? thats hot ;o
I have struck again


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> coffeebean: but honey... XD


Now now sweet heart.....don't start spilling the beans....xD

LOL megamann! xD I can see you posting that everytime someone says they're a chick. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Hah wow. What started as a new wii game ended with people talking about nintendo games......and me and Bacon are going out? xD lolz I still laugh at that. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hah wow. What started as a new wii game ended with people talking about nintendo games......and me and Bacon are going out? xD lolz I still laugh at that. xD


actually i like threads where the topic seems to change every few minutes it keeps the thread alive and the convo interesting LETS TALK ABOUT KITTYS NOW


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hah wow. What started as a new wii game ended with people talking about nintendo games......and me and Bacon are going out? xD lolz I still laugh at that. xD


I got you a... cowboy...  :gyroidsheriff: happy 30 min anniversary! XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

How romantic.... :wub:  xD lolz

I got you a pitfall  itfall:  have fun with that... ; )


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> How romantic.... :wub:  xD lolz
> 
> I got you a pitfall  itfall:  have fun with that... ; )


thats hot


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

xD xD OMG. I can't stop giggling over here. =P


----------



## iEmmeh (Nov 29, 2008)

O_O


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

HAHAHAHA lol. ^^^


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

Popped95 said:
			
		

> O_O


WTF!


----------



## iEmmeh (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Popped95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whuuuuuuut? :3


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL. WTH. I'm confused. >.< Actually I think popped is.....xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

This thread doesnt make sense now


----------



## iEmmeh (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> LOL. WTH. I'm confused. >.< Actually I think popped is.....xD


I'm sorta..uhm.. .__. Half spamming, half confuzzled o.o


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

What are you confused about? And yes bacon boy is miiiine! xD


----------



## iEmmeh (Nov 29, 2008)

I dunno. :3
just bored.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

mmmm Bacon *homer simpson voice*


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL hahaha I edited, and please megamann.....don't start moaning! xD


----------



## iEmmeh (Nov 29, 2008)

O_O O_O O_O







................schpam.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> LOL hahaha I edited, and please megamann.....don't start moaning! xD


XD k


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Guys seriously, we need something to talk about before this awesome thread gets locked! It's a spam hole now.....like ultrabyte said...

so yeah.....peanut butter jelly time! peanut butter jelly time! xD where did my bf go?! xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Guys seriously, we need something to talk about before this awesome thread gets locked! It's a spam hole now.....like ultrabyte said...
> 
> so yeah.....peanut butter jelly time! peanut butter jelly time! xD where did my bf go?! xD


Chocolate makes me moan more then Bacon


----------



## iEmmeh (Nov 29, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O


PB&&J Time. :3

Screaming contests >:}


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

crap megamann! xD You know what im thinking everytime you use that word! xDxDxD wowz ice cream makes me moan....xD lolz


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

this should keep the thread interesting LMAO XDDD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TpiGDwUVC4


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

wow. that was....yeah. xD I started cracking up by the middle when the destroy us all were getting a bit annoying. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> wow. that was....yeah. xD I started cracking up by the middle when the destroy us all were getting a bit annoying. xD


XDDDD so um....what now  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

IDK. its boring w/out mah bf here....xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

HOMOSEXUAL DINOSAURS!


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

errr......no! xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

i might have to get off the cpu in a little bit me and my mom are going to Wal Mart for Christmas shopping (THIS TIME ITS NOT A FALSE ALARM DDDD) so yeah i might get city folk early ;o


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL. Didn't you say the same thing like 3 days ago? And I said buy two! Dude.....are you going all deja vu on me?! :O xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> LOL. Didn't you say the same thing like 3 days ago? And I said buy two! Dude.....are you going all deja vu on me?! :O xD


yeah but this timeits for real cuz shes getting dressed and ready and everything 

Members Online:
Megamannt125, coffeebean!, cyon20, UltraPuff, bdubs2594, mr.stinki, Mr Yippie, Ziken, Biochao, Dark, Harrison, Gabby, Chronamew, QNT3N, Fluufy, Keith, Coolio849, frohman, Brian117, #gsw1996, Peekab00m, tspenc11, Bulerias, neverbeenkrissed, Jman, omar-x92, djman900, runekey, Daisy, Kolvo, iTzKendall, nooky, Poke2Laser, Popped95, ipodawesum, Koehler, I socxs I, Altair, NinaRoss, iMACK
i dont see bacon Boy  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

I knoez. I said that like a bunch of posts ago. That really sux. Right after he gave me the anniversery gift he left! Oh well.....I'll catch him later. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 29, 2008)

funny how in the members online me and your names are beside each other ;o


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

xD It was really funny when my hubby's and Nate's were together! xD


----------



## iEmmeh (Nov 29, 2008)

coughhhh. I'm at the bottom >3<


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

xD Wowz. On the bottom of what?


----------



## iEmmeh (Nov 29, 2008)

The list.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 29, 2008)

OKAY! this has nothing to do with some list or Bacon dating some jingle raindear BUT I FOUND THE REAL COVER!






[/IMG]


----------



## Harrison (Nov 29, 2008)

Im buying it lol


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 29, 2008)

GRR WHY DOES IT SAY POSTED IMAGE! GRRR!!!!
Never mind found out how!


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Psh some jingle reindeer. lolz that offended me mr! xD I'm coffeebean, not jingle, jingle is just my avatar....sheesh! xD


----------



## MetalLink99 (Nov 29, 2008)

A must have!  ^_^


----------



## Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

I AM SOO GETTING IT! LULZ


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

Like I said before....thats my song!

*peanut butter jelly time* xP


----------



## Princess (Nov 29, 2008)

lol im a chick megaman write what u always write!


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 29, 2008)

Awh, no compliments so far, just a bean yellin' at me! I should put it in a coffee maker! MUHAHAHAHAHA! Nah just kiddin' coffee raindear.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 29, 2008)

lol. im not a coffee reindeer no mo. xD


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

...

Is this really a 20-page spam-fest? I read up to about page, I dunno', 12, before I got sick of reading it any further.

This isn't the "Learn about Bacon Boy and David's Issues" thread, it was the...

Actually, now that I look at it, this thread was almost pointless to begin with...

Sigh.


----------



## Alex Strand (Nov 30, 2008)

...I'm not surprised EA is publishing something as bad as that XD


----------



## CourageWisdomPower (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh yeah. I know what I'm getting for Christmas.


----------



## Nate (Nov 30, 2008)

this should be locked, or like, deleted. people got so many free posts because of this.


----------



## technoxmaniac (Nov 30, 2008)

i would rent it


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Nov 30, 2008)

lol
EDIT: W-T-F has been going on in this topic...?


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

1up-Luigi-64 said:
			
		

> lol
> EDIT: W-T-F has been going on in this topic...?


So..."lol" was your original post, before you edited? You were going to post just "lol", then?



...Someone lock this topic, please.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

It is becoming a huge spam hole.....crap. x.x 
It would be totally epic if a game was made with banana man. xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lol im a chick megaman write what u always write!


Nate: your a girl? thats hot
 =D


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

xD LOLz I was waiting on you megamann! xD I was like any minute now he'll pop out of no where and do his thing...xD

Did you get the AC:CF?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xD LOLz I was waiting on you megamann! xD I was like any minute now he'll pop out of no where and do his thing...xD
> 
> Did you get the AC:CF?


no we went ther and shes like "were not here to get your christmas present were here to get other peoples presents"   >.>  but i did talk her into buying me the Guide, but i dont see a point in having it since i dont have the game  T_T


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

awww. *silently-laughs-to-self* oh yeah megamann this time it was no joke! xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> awww. *silently-laughs-to-self* oh yeah megamann this time it was no joke! xD


i saw all of gracies things she sells, she loves herself to much she has her own furniture called the Gracie Set its just wooden furniture with that polka dot she has on her shirt  >.>


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Well....Gracie.....you know Gracie...yeah. And it's pricey stuff from what I heard, I like the clothes though.....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Well....Gracie.....you know Gracie...yeah. And it's pricey stuff from what I heard, I like the clothes though.....


Cofee why did your jingle avatar disapear overnight D:


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I was tired of people calling me a reindeer! xD I changed it to coffee with beans on the bottom. You know that one topic where you asked about which avatar you should keep? I posted the same question there. Jingle or coffee? Plus I think the coffee suits me better! It's totally 'coffee bean' unless you always saw me as jingle....xD Plus, the jingle avatar is not original......


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Well, I was tired of people calling me a reindeer! xD I changed it to coffee with beans on the bottom. You know that one topic where you asked about which avatar you should keep? I posted the same question there. Jingle or coffee? Plus I think the coffee suits me better! It's totally 'coffee bean' unless you always saw me as jingle....xD Plus, the jingle avatar is not original......


well i always saw you with the jingle avatar XD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 30, 2008)

How did a thread about a crappy photoshop get 20 pages?


----------



## SuperAnthony (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting Story coffeebean...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

before my L avi, my avatar was a manga version of me i made XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> How did a thread about a crappy photoshop get 20 pages?


bcuz this topic rules


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it doesn't.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

>.< hahahaha yesh but I'm not a reindeer anymore! 

haha but still this is totally me!:







and this:






Remember my old siggy? It said that there were no avatars with coffeebeans? What's up w/ that! I finally got my lazy self to look for some coffee avvies....xD

Well yeah this topic pwns!
It went from bananas, to my bf bacon, to coffee.....pwnsome! xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfft cuz you havent been here chatting >.>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't a chat thread.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> >.< hahahaha yesh but I'm not a reindeer anymore!
> 
> haha but still this is totally me!:
> 
> ...


i love coffee actually its one of my favorite drinks i usually put like 10 spoonfulls of sugar in it...mmm


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is nao D:<


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed :brrrr:


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

LMAO Megamann! xD Yup it is now. We eventually get the banana on here just to stay on topic....eventually. 

I don't like coffee.....it's gross....>.< and if i put to much sugar in it.....it's to sweet. And like ive said before, extremely sweet things mess up my taste buds...>.< xD


----------



## Kyle (Nov 30, 2008)

storm or odd seriously needs to come in and lock this thread...


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> storm or odd seriously needs to come in and lock this thread...


Mhmm, it's just completely off topic and turning into spam.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> LMAO Megamann! xD Yup it is now. We eventually get the banana on here just to stay on topic....eventually.
> 
> I don't like coffee.....it's gross....>.< and if i put to much sugar in it.....it's to sweet. And like ive said before, extremely sweet things mess up my taste buds...>.< xD


Sugar...mmm...


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, they haven't done it....we are talking about video games....at some points. This is the gamer's lounge.....they haven't locked it yet......>.<

Sugar......good.....but if you use to much...*icky-face*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Well, they haven't done it....we are talking about video games....at some points. This is the gamer's lounge.....they haven't locked it yet......>.<
> 
> Sugar......good.....but if you use to much...*icky-face*


lol if this topic becomes a problem ill just make a topic in the off topic foums called "the most awesome conversation between mega and coffee"


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

xDDDD I bet we'll get tons of hate comments....xD 

Yup best conversation evah! You're easy to get along w/. =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

or maybe we could just talk through PM, but then ppl like Jas0n couldnt join in every once in a while and keep it interesting with his thoughts of spam and bannanas


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Dude. I have a shirt that says banana republic. it's fricken pwnsome! xD But yesterday I dumped my whole plate on myself, so yeah its pretty dirty....xD

Bananas.....best fruit EVER. xD


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

I could just use the report button, seeing as every post you guys are making now is spam


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I could just use the report button, seeing as every post you guys are making now is spam


Not true were having a in depth conversation about video games, and peanut butter jelly time, and nintendo, and our avatars, and ac cf as far as i can see all of those but one is about this topic and the gamers lounge


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

and bananas......xD


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So talking about coffee and sugar is game related? I don't think so.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well then lets talk about something else.... wait.... HOW DID A TOPIC ABOUT PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME GET SO MANY POSTS???? *goes to the first post i made*


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh....a little off topic-ness keeps the thread alive....xD

EDIT: k mega. 
Monkey ball 2 is fricken fruity...xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

hm wow the off topicness started with bacon boy.... XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

It got even worse when I was getting jelous with Nate...xDDDDDDD I'm always gonna laugh at that....hahaha BB my bf....hahaha. BTW, look at my siggie's spoiler


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

Everybody stop posting in this thread.

I don't really know where Odd or Storm is, but the second they get back, I can assure you this thread will be gone.

This wasn't that great of a thread to begin with, and now it's just 25 pages of spam.

Just...just stop posting here. Let's all pretend that it's locked, doesn't that sound fun?

Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

huh? storm and Odd have been online they must not have a problem with this thread


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh. You know what, lets just PM each other, so these people can stop flaming us mega.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ugh. You know what, lets just PM each other, so these people can stop flaming us mega.


Yes, do that.

You can't turn any normal thread (not that this one was really normal to begin with) into your own little chat thread, and not expect people to "flame you".

And, Megamannt125, you're incorrect. They haven't seen this thread yet. Atleast, they haven't seen this thread _now_, with it's 25 pages of pure fail.

But seriously, let's go back to the Pretending-It's-Locked idea. I think it was really fun.

_Really_ fun.


----------



## JJH (Nov 30, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> 25 pages of pure fail


^This.^

Pure. Epic. Fail.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

THE THREAD SHAL NOT DIE


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

ROTFL. LOL Mega! You're not giving up just yet, huh? xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

were not gonna take it! NO were not gonna take it! were not gonna take it ANYMOREEE


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

xD We're to bored.......plus pming is no fun w/out being flamed at! xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

plus in two posts....one post i get 800 posts XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Make sure this is where your 800th post goes, the best thread ever...xDDDDDD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

k
EDIT: WTF post glitch  :'(


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

what happened??? xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

it wont goto 800 ;-;


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

You just did.....?? 

.-.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

:O weeeiiirrrdddd....


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

wtf......im confused. hey i posted the vid of ac i told you was taking so long on the ac forum....the normal ac...it's so cheezy...xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> wtf......im confused. hey i posted the vid of ac i told you was taking so long on the ac forum....the normal ac...it's so cheezy...xD


i have 3 AC videos...XD youtube.com/megamannt125


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

wow....you have a lot of youtube poop! xDDDDD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

youtube poop where theres smoke they pinch back


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Wowzies...xDDDD Dude........wow. lotsa poo xD


----------



## Dragorium15 (Nov 30, 2008)

This thread should really be closed. It's gone from being about some stupid fake game someone made in MS Paint, to a spam thread.

Grow up and go post somewhere else where it will actually have some meaning.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

Alright, you didn't listen to the whole "Don't post here, pretend it's locked" idea...that's fine.

So...You both know that you're not supposed to spam...yet you continue to do it. That's just wonderful.

Are you also thinking there will be no consequences?

Where are Storm and Odd today? D :


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 30, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Alright, you didn't listen to the whole "Don't post here, pretend it's locked" idea...that's fine.
> 
> So...You both know that you're not supposed to spam...yet you continue to do it. That's just wonderful.
> 
> ...


Knowing Storm, he'll give them no consequence, and just let them off with a verbal warning... which is complete bull in this situation.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

i stopped posting because i didnt want to get banned so you can stop with teh flame p10x :I


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> i stopped posting because i didnt want to get banned so you can stop with teh flame p10x :I


Last post by you was 51 minutes ago


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> i stopped posting because i didnt want to get banned so you can stop with teh flame p10x :I


Telling you to stop spamming isn't flaming.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is when you threaten to murder my family  >.>


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I'm sorry, are you trying to be funny?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 30, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really but this thread was dying but then you and byte started posting again :I


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're being ridiculous. He never did that. You're just a spam machine. Your postcount would be much lower, if TBT went by a "good post" system.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 30, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't try to pin this one on me and Ultra, hotshot.

Just...yeah, stop spamming/posting here.

No more. Finished...

Let's go back to the "Pretend it's Locked" idea, K?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 30, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if instead of responding you just stopped posting this thread would finally die.


----------



## JJH (Nov 30, 2008)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Psst.... Grawr.... They're to immature and annoying to listen to you. I say we just leave. ;^D)


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 30, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we just didn't post, this thread would continue to be a spam hole.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 30, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by posting that you're keeping this alive, you should have PMd that but by posting this i'm contradicting myself, kthxbai.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Our last actual posts were like an hour ago, you just started this, and now you're keeping the thread alive, we were stopping, and you just started.....


----------



## UltraByte (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Our last actual posts were like an hour ago, you just started this, and now you're keeping the thread alive, we were stopping, and you just started.....


Knowing you guys, you would have kept posting till kingdom come.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Nov 30, 2008)

How is this real!


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

hmmmm, maybe if you guys would stop nagging us, we would stop.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 30, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I laugh at your remark and how you fail to understand this was dead untiil you ppl started posting.

@byte


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 30, 2008)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hmmmm, maybe if you guys would stop nagging us, we would stop.


Maybe you should just stop being annoying.


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe you should stop provoking us to continue posting after the forum was dead for a good hour.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Nov 30, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe everyone should just stop posting on this damn thread.

k, this threads dying, no one post.


----------



## JJH (Nov 30, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You insulted UB. Therefor, I post just to spite you.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 30, 2008)

XD,, go JJ!


----------



## Tyler (Nov 30, 2008)

I have no clue what's going one but until the staff can actually look at this monster of a thread, topic locked.

_Topic Locked._


----------

